# Ragazza Caliente



## betaorionis

Ciao a tutti! Ho bisogno di esprimere un concetto di "bellezza, attrattivita'" dando il nome ad una galleria fotografica composta da foto di ragazze sudamericane in abito elegante. In Inglese suona come "Glamourous Latinas Gallery".
In Italiano posso usare "Eleganti & Calienti" ? oppure quel Calienti suona troppo volgare? Non so se le ragazze di idioma spagnolo potrebbero prenderlo come offensivo....
Suggerimenti? 

Grazie!!!


----------



## gatogab

Primero que nada, la palabra "*calienti"* no existe.
Si pusieras "*calientes",* sería lo correcto pero de pésimo gusto para una galeria fotográfica. 
Las mujeres latinas no se sienten halagadas cuando se les dice así, sino molestas y ofendidas.
Sería como decir "*eleganti & zoccole"* (Más o menos)
Saludos.


----------



## infinite sadness

Propongo "seducenti".

(Ragazza caliente credo corrisponda all'italiano "ragazza bollente").


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y hay alguna razón para que nos pongas la traducción al inglés? Es que va contra las reglas del foro.


Ya te digo una cosa: Usar un término cualquiera que tenga que ver con "latinas", o con la idea misma, en una galería de chicas latinas (Más otro epíteto) será ofensivo para cualquier chica latina, salvo que hayan varias galerías y en una estén las sajonas, en otra las chinas, etc y más si poner "latina" junto a un adjetivo de valor positivo. 
Es como si tu vieras una serie de fotos de chicas italianas que pusieran "italianas y limpias" y fueran fotos de chicas lavándose.



De todos modos: Lo de "calientes" no solo tiene la connotación "zoccolona" que apunta Gatogab sino que es un término bastante racista que usan los norteamericanos para referirse a las chicas latinas. Así que NO, ni se te ocurra poner ese título. Yo no pondría la preposición "Y" para evitar malos efectos.


----------



## betaorionis

ho usato l'espressione Inglese semplicemente perchè c'è un progetto parallelo al mio in lingua Inglese e la medesima galleria è stata chiamata così in Inglese. E direi che suona bene. Mi piacerebbe riuscire ad usare due parole per identificare sia il concetto di "seduzione" e "fascino" che delineare il particolare demografico.
Io ovviamente devo nominare la galleria fotografica per il pubblico italiano, e quindi trovare un nome, un epiteto, che definisca le ragazze sudamericane.
Ad esempio se io parlo di "orientale" riferito ad una ragazza, si intende che io stia parlando di asiatiche.
Esiste qualcosa di simile per le latinoamericane? O pare che tutti i "nomignoli" abbiano connotazioni negative?

Grazie Gato e Neuromante per avermi spiegato il significato di caliente in questo senso....non lo sapevo....
"chicas latinas" invece avevo già letto su urbandictionary avere una connotazione pessima.


----------



## ursu-lab

betaorionis said:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho bisogno di esprimere un concetto di "bellezza, attrattivita'" dando il nome ad una galleria fotografica composta da foto di ragazze sudamericane in *abito elegante*. In Inglese suona come "*Glamourous *Latinas Gallery".
> In Italiano posso usare "Eleganti & Calienti" ? oppure quel Calienti suona troppo volgare?  "volgare" non è l'aggettivo esatto. direi direttamente "porno". Non so se le ragazze di idioma spagnolo potrebbero prenderlo come offensivo....
> Suggerimenti?
> 
> Grazie!!!



"Caliente" riferito a ragazze -non solo latinoamericane- è senza alcun dubbio offensivo e di pessimo gusto, tipico da pagina web porno, per intenderci. Persino l'aggettivo "latina" riferito a ragazze ha assunto una connotazione pessima in certi mass media (purtroppo), figuriamoci poi con "calda/bollente" accanto. 

Eleganti e affascinanti. 

O, per non ripetere -anti due volte:

raffinate e affascinanti.

Se proprio sei costretto ad usare la parola "latinas", eviterei qualsiasi aggettivo con connotazioni sessuali. Tanto più che il glamour (nel tuo originale non c'è mica scritto "hot girls", no?) non c'entra niente né col sesso né con la seduzione ma è solo riferito alla moda e allo stile. 

PS: se puoi usare latinoamericane sarebbe meglio ma immagino che sia troppo lungo...


----------



## betaorionis

> raffinate e affascinanti.



mi sta bene, ma non c'è niente che faccia capire che siano ragazze del SudAmerica...

Le Affascinanti Sudamericane (o Latinoamericane) 

è luuuuuuungo! 

Ma suppongo che alla fine mi terrò questa versione. Menomale che mi avete aperto un mondo con questa storia del "caliente".....sarebbe stato motivo di gaffe non da poco


----------



## gatogab

betaorionis said:


> mi sta bene, ma non c'è niente che faccia capire che siano ragazze del SudAmerica...
> 
> Le Affascinanti Sudamericane (o Latinoamericane)
> 
> è luuuuuuungo!
> 
> Ma suppongo che alla fine mi terrò questa versione. Menomale che mi avete aperto un mondo con questa storia del "caliente".....sarebbe stato motivo di gaffe non da poco


 
Las sudamericanas habitan  el continente sudamericano, es decir, desde Colombia hasta La Patagonia.
Las Latinoamericanas las encuentras desde la frontera EEUU- México hasta La Patagonia.
 Saludos


----------



## honeyheart

betaorionis said:


> Ho bisogno di esprimere un concetto di "bellezza, attrattivita'" dando il nome ad *una galleria fotografica composta da foto di ragazze sudamericane in abito elegante*


Hay algo muy importante que hace falta saber: *betaorionis*, ¿de qué se trata esta "galería fotográfica"?

Para mí, el único contexto en que cabe una colección de fotos de "chicas sudamericanas en traje elegante", es un *catálogo de prostitutas* (por ejemplo, como servicio de alto nivel ofrecido por un hotel internacional).

Del propósito de esta "galería" depende la elección de las palabras para denominarla.


----------



## betaorionis

Si tratta di una galleria fotografica composta da foto di ragazze che hanno inviato la propria immagine per partecipare ad un concorso nel contesto di un sito per incontri online. Principalmente si tratta di ragazze del Sud America, membri del sito per incontri, che desiderano incontrare, a scopo di amicizia, amore, matrimonio, persone sia della stessa origine sia di origini differenti.
Generalmente sono foto in posa seducente o ammaliante, di ragazze vestite bene, ma niente di volgare (beh,...qualcuna è senza dubbio poco fine, ma la posa è una scelta personale...).


----------



## Neuromante

Lo que no las ofendería creo que sería "Chicas latinas" El algunos contextos _podría_ y sólo podría, ser considerado un poco despreciativo, pero nunca vulgar. Lo que es evidente es que debes eliminar cualquier adjetivo que tenga que ver con la "mercancía" en exposición.


Lo de preguntarte por lo que pusiste en inglés es porque el foro lo prohibe expresamente, está en la parte alta de todas las páginas "Idiomas autorizados: Italiano y castellano" Sólo por ese motivo. Además de que nunca ha servido de ayuda, aquí todos hablamos los dos idiomas (Más o menos; a veces aparece alguien que está estudiando hace dos semanas, en su casa y con una gramática, Pero esos suelen tener dudas no de traducción sino del uso de alguna regla gramatical) De hecho, lo de "latinas glamourosas" del inglés me parece una metedura de pata. Como ya te han dicho parece o una página porno o un catálogo de prostitutas, mejor haber puesto desde el principio *"qué"* necesitabas y no lo que alguien que habla inglés piensa de las chicas latinas que buscan amistad en internet.


Pd: Me ha salido natural escribir "chicas latinas" aquí encima, después de ponerlo me di cuenta de que es lo que te he propuesto


----------



## honeyheart

betaorionis said:


> Si tratta di una galleria fotografica composta da foto di ragazze che hanno inviato la propria immagine per partecipare ad un concorso nel contesto di un sito per incontri online. Principalmente si tratta di ragazze del Sud America, membri del sito per incontri, che desiderano incontrare, a scopo di amicizia, amore, matrimonio, persone sia della stessa origine sia di origini differenti.
> Generalmente sono foto in posa seducente o ammaliante, di ragazze vestite bene, ma niente di volgare (beh,...qualcuna è senza dubbio poco fine, ma la posa è una scelta personale...).


Bueno, en ese caso, yo creo que lo más apropiado es optar por una clasificación neutral, como, por ejemplo, *"Latine Eleganti"*, haciendo referencia al origen y al atuendo, y dejando que la sensualidad quede expresada sólo a través de las imágenes mismas (para evitar así cualquier adjetivo "comprometedor").


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> Del propósito de esta "galería" depende la elección de las palabras para denominarla.


 ¿Qué tál *"escorts"*?
Está muy de moda esa palabrita por estos lados.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues por aquí es equivalente a "acompañante" es decir: Prostituta de alto estanding que puedes llevar a una cena de negocios porque no te deja en mal lugar. De hecho: Si buscas en internet verás que se incluso en "ese idioma maldito" se anuncian así


----------

